# DuffyDuck: Sweaty Ponio!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

First one is 4 weeks after I got her.. more coming!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

More more!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

They're loading hahah! I have one stood next to her, but I'm on a raised ledge.. shoulda stood next to her so you can see how big she is xD


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

And more :d


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She is one sweaty girl! I just love pictures (and watching) ponies have a nice roll. They seem so joyful!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She is indeed! She needed the blast though, she worked so well  And I always take her tack off and walk away, and she rolls... dad luckily got these pics!! She's so noisy UMPHHHH UHHHRRRRRGGHHHH UMPHHHHHHH hahaha its like an elephant rolling xD


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

And moreeee :d


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like she got a good workout in! Love your socks


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Looks like she got a good workout in! Love your socks



Look at those pants....hahahahaha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She just loves it.. she had a nice walk down on the lunge then the walker mind you haha! lots of walking tomorrow!!

And thanks ;D I'm waiting for comments on the checked jods hahaha!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Look at those pants....hahahahaha


Indeed - they go nicely with the argyle socks :lol:

I won't tease too much, I wear my pajamas to do morning chores!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Look at those pants....hahahahaha



TRUST YOU. fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:you deserved that :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Indeed - they go nicely with the argyle socks :lol:
> 
> I won't tease too much, I wear my pajamas to do morning chores!



LOL they were the cheapest in the shops.. HV Polo as well.. GET IN!! Kayty, you'll appreciate that ;D


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I think they're pretty stylin' with the socks. Dont'cha know mixing patterns is fashionable? I think I read that somewhere...yeah...that's it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> TRUST YOU. fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:you deserved that :lol:


Pffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttt

MHF is right--they offset the sockls..haha--now too bad they didn't have any sweat on them...work horse and owner gets away scott free !!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

101141 PFIFF Vollbesatz - Reithose fr Kinder LUCY (Reiter, Bekleidung, Reithosen Vollbesatz) - Reitsport-Exclusiv

3158 ELT Reithose fr Damen LIFESTYLE Karo-Baumwolle (Reiter, Bekleidung, Reithosen Vollbesatz) - Reitsport-Exclusiv

Here you go you two :K
PATTERNS.

AND OMY

100322 PFIFF Reitstrumpf kariert (Reiter, Bekleidung, Strmpfe) - Reitsport-Exclusiv

SOCKS.
with other paterns hahaha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Pffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> MHF is right--they offset the sockls..haha--now too bad they didn't have any sweat on them...work horse and owner gets away scott free !!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Now that was plain MEAN.

Look at the jods. Look how short the legs are. Look how BIG and LONG my horse is. 
Its an owner's perogative to have a day off once in a while :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Duffy looks great! I soo have to clip Rodeo....opposite tho, lol, he'll look like such a dork, but Im gonna have to clip him where his rain rot is. 

Glad you had such a good lunge session!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She looks like a dork too xD
The previous owner said she was fine to clip.. but she was a bit nervy, so we did her neck and shoulders, then when we held the clippers to her flank she just didn't like it.. so she had been so good- we left it 

Sorry Rodeo has rain rot D: Pictures when he is clipped though ;D I adore his markings!!

And thanks


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> She looks like a dork too xD
> The previous owner said she was fine to clip.. but she was a bit nervy, so we did her neck and shoulders, then when we held the clippers to her flank she just didn't like it.. so she had been so good- we left it
> 
> Sorry Rodeo has rain rot D: Pictures when he is clipped though ;D I adore his markings!!
> ...



And see, he was fine with the clippers except around his ears. He didnt go crazy, he just acted like a HUGE fly was buzzing around him, and he had to get it off of him! ****

Thanks. Im sorry about it too. I feel so bad for him. Im working my butt off trying to find anything and everything that will help, hes such a good boy to be letting me do all of it to him! LOL....will get pics of it for sure! Might do it Christmas Day, we'll see! But thank you!! His markings sure have grown on me!

Look forward to seeing more pics of Duffy. I think shes adorable!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Mwahahahahahaha Spyder you would HATE to see my breeches wardrobe! I have so many checkered breeches, only because I love the brand, they fit my short legs so well so I have stocked up, but they mostly come in checkered... I look like one of the showies around here, urgh!!! 
And Sophie, you cannot beat HV Polo socks, in fact, I'm wearing a pair right now, the most comfortable socks you will ever wear - the padding in the foot is just fantastic 

Oh and Duffy looks good too - 
You could clip checkers into her as well to match?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Mwahahahahahaha Spyder you would HATE to see my breeches wardrobe! I have so many checkered breeches, only because I love the brand, they fit my short legs so well so I have stocked up, but they mostly come in checkered... I look like one of the showies around here, urgh!!!
> And Sophie, you cannot beat HV Polo socks, in fact, I'm wearing a pair right now, the most comfortable socks you will ever wear - the padding in the foot is just fantastic
> 
> Oh and Duffy looks good too -
> You could clip checkers into her as well to match?



YAY FOR CHECKS 

HV Polo are the bomb, literally. All the purdy colours :lol: I wear mine everywhere... just taken mine off to go to bed ;D


Do not tempt me lol... oh my my trainer would walk out!

And thank you... another one of my threads has gone COMPLETELY off topic haha whether its Isabell Werth's gold helmet and how fugly it is or My sweaty horse going in to jods!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha nice pic... i personally like the checkered jods lol i want a pair... seriously but wearing them in western , well lets just say ppl would be commenting lol

as for duffy she is gorgeous... what type of clip is that?? and what does clipping there do to help the horse??? (newbie to clipping never done it yet..lol still learning about it)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't hate the plaid!

I'm thinking about getting these; I have a coupon ;-)

http://www.doversaddlery.com/Riding+Sport%3f+Euro+Collection+Plaid+Full+Seat+Breeches/p/X1-35438/


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

She is such a beaut  and very sweaty!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll let her know how lovely you think she is and her head will get THIS big lol!!

kait18 I have NO idea what clip that is, its one that is practical, not aesthetically pleasing hahaha. Because I work her daily she sweats alot... she's still not in very good condition for what I want to do, but I don't get down till about 6pm, and then putting her in a walker etc afterwards I'm leaving at 9pm+ so thought why not help her a bit and shave her haha, and its made SUCH a difference for when I ride her.. obviously here you can't really see the benefits though hahah!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Don't hate the plaid!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting these; I have a coupon ;-)
> 
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/Riding+Sport%3f+Euro+Collection+Plaid+Full+Seat+Breeches/p/X1-35438/


Well if you have a coupon you can't go wrong!! :wink:

Duffy - I love your "pony" she's very cute. Big horses are the way to go!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She's only a ponio, I have no idea what you mean 

I like your signature though... completely agree hahaha!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooh, my bad, she is a ponio 

After taking several falls of of my guy, who isn't as big as Duffy, but he's 17.2hh, I realized that hitting the ground hurts. Though, luckily, with him being so large I have time to think about my landing while I fall. Heck, I could even read the paper while falling if I wanted to!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

:rofl:

That is exactly what I tell people too, time to plan my fall hahaha!!! Only ever broke bones on ponies.. they move faster than I can think hahaha!! 17.2hh is still a fair way up!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to start incorporating gymnastics into my falls. I could probably squeeze in a backflip! :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Pfft..ONLY a back flip??? I need a parachute hahaha!


----------

